# Men's Bibs



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Any of you ever ride in men's bibs or shorts? I think Andrea has mentioned she has before. Just wondering if the chamois is going to be annoying or make that much of a difference since it's anatomical for a man. I found a great deal on some bibs but am worried they won't feel/fit correct. I can always return them, but I wanted opinions before I pull the trigger.

Thnx.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

It will vary by manufacturer. The women on my team 2 years ago got the same shorts as the guys. The chamois was fine on the sit bones, but not on the delicate parts. FWIW, this was with Lois Garneau shorts with their Comfort chamois. I swear by 'em, but the women agreed there was a sandpaper like feel on the stuff.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I used to use them before they started making bib shorts for women. They were fine.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I've used a few different brands. Some fit better than others. If they're a really good deal I'd get them. I've never had a pair I wouldn't wear, just they bunch a tad more sometimes.


----------



## wmiller (Dec 6, 2008)

I am 6'0 tall and slender. I wear Nalini men's bib and they fit great. I have a pair of Pearl women's and I hate them. I only wear them on rides less than an hour or for leisure rides.


----------



## catlikeone (Sep 22, 2011)

LG bibs are pretty good. I actually prefer men's bibs for the chammy placement. I find most women chammy placed too far back even when wearing correct size.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got a pair of men's mountain bike shorts. Actually they are the only mt shorts I own and haven't had any issues with them. My road bike shorts are women's, although if I found a pair of men's that fit well I'd have no issues buying those.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

How funny...I just logged on to search for this topic in the womens section and here it was!

Like other guys who post here, I'm trying to get my wife into cycling. She's not in great shape and feels bad about herself. Won't even go outside to walk/run - prefers to use the treadmill indoors (WTF?).

Anyhoo, I've been putting the old ride on the trainer a couple times a week because it's getting cold/dark and my wife expressed interest in getting on! But has been hesitant. I have a pretty standard road saddle (Selle Flite) and it looks like a torture device to her so I was thinking of suggesting that she use my shorts but didn't want her to put them on only for them to feel terrible and push her further away. But it looks like some of you gals are OK with mens shorts so I think I'll see if she's willing.


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

I've generally found the chamois on men's bibs (or shorts in general) tend to be too big and bulky for me. I had a pair of LG bib knickers, and hated the chamois (but the knickers themselves were too big, so that might have been part of the problem). I also have a pair of men's Giordana bib knickers (those are too small, actually), and the chamois is okay...it's a pretty minimalist one).

So basically - it's hit-or-miss as to whether or not the chamois works for you. I tend to find men's shorts are not cut for my hips and that gives me some leg-movement issues. I do appreciate the extra length of the bib straps, however.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

I've had trouble with men's bibs mainly because I'm short and the straps/ legs are too long


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

BostonG said:


> She's not in great shape and feels bad about herself. Won't even go outside to walk/run - prefers to use the treadmill indoors (WTF?).


Aw, that's a shame BostonG. It's great that you are doing what you can to help her.

You might want to consider getting one of those removable gel seat covers for your saddle on the trainer. She may find that more comfortable than wearing your lycra shorts. And I'd also imagine that if she feels bad about her appearance, she might find wearing body hugging cycling clothes too confronting.

Keep it light and positive and give her lots of encouragement.


----------

